# Jpet's Tarantula



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Is that a cockroach?


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

$5 says Tangy eats the roach alive


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Lupin said:


> Is that a cockroach?


Yes Blaptica dubia "Guyana Orange Spotted Roach" to be exact :shock:


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

That's one big fat hairy spider :shock2:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

mannnnnn that's one big chunkymonkeyyuckyducky hairy thing. :shock:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

kateyoup said:


> That's one big fat hairy spider :shock2:


Just amazed? No chills down the spine?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Lupin said:


> Just amazed? No chills down the spine?


Absolutely not. I would never over-react at the sight of a whopping great hairy spider of man-eating proportions which is probably the size of a house.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Its nice having a spider as big as a house, it eats all the roaches that are the size of my car lol.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

kateyoup said:


> Absolutely not. I would never over-react at the sight of a whopping great hairy spider of man-eating proportions which is probably the size of a house.


Mmmmkkaayyy...:sarcastic: I better find some pictures of small spiders to hurl on you.:redmad:


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Is that yours Jpet? Looks lovely. 

I used to have a chilean rose years ago, she was beautiful (RIP chucky :'()


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah she's mine I named her Avice after my wife. hahaha


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is another one
Mexican Red Knee


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Jpet said:


> Here is another one
> Mexican Red Knee


Beautiful! So small and cute!


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

*newest*

Aphonopelma sp. New River


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

the red knee is pretty,
will it grow big ?


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

willow said:


> the red knee is pretty,
> will it grow big ?


Yes they get about 5"-6" and the females can live up to 30 years. But they are very slow growers.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

*Change of clothes*

Old








New


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

Ohh man thats so cool. I love the new, its black and creepy as hell.


----------



## dodgeboy (Dec 10, 2007)

what the hell? spiders shed like snakes or am i an idiot?


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

dodgeboy said:


> what the hell? spiders shed like snakes or am i an idiot?


Yes spiders molt. As far as the other question, I'll just say Beer Darts :tease:


----------



## dodgeboy (Dec 10, 2007)

stop in we can have a game in the back yard except the can might freeze to your face,lol.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll bring my lawn darts and we'll play Lawn Beer Darts.


----------



## dodgeboy (Dec 10, 2007)

fine...i'll tell the kids to stay inside craszy uncle jpet coming over :lol:


----------



## dodgeboy (Dec 10, 2007)

darn beer CRAZY


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful!

This might seem a really odd, and perhaps disgusting question, but what do you do with the old skins? I kept one of mine for years when I was younger, until my mum found it and got rid of it VERY quickly.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Falina said:


> She's beautiful!
> 
> This might seem a really odd, and perhaps disgusting question, but what do you do with the old skins? I kept one of mine for years when I was younger, until my mum found it and got rid of it VERY quickly.


I think Im going to put it ina shadow box


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Avicularia avicularia "Guyana Pink Toe"


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

My newest girl


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Feeding Vid
:shock:


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

She's gorgeous! 

Can't view your video for some reason. PC is a bit mangled just now, so that's probably why, LOL!


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

all i can say is PWNED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

*new vid*

Aphonopelma sp


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

My newest girl. Brachypelma vagans "Mexican Red Rump"


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

B. vagans eating


----------



## LJean (May 31, 2008)

A very ummm... nice? spider.

Creepy crawlers are not my thing.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Jpet said:


> Yum


By the way, is this a Chilean Rose, Jpet?


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Lupin said:


> Jpet said:
> 
> 
> > Yum
> ...


It sure is


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Haplopelma lividum


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

just when i thought they cant get anymore disgusing... they turn blue. but he or she is a beutiful color.
oh man i wish i was not so turned off by spiders. i want one. 
a salamander is the most bug-like thing i keep.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow! beautiful colour.
i'd like to ask a question if that's ok...........
how come the front fangie legs are so long on the blue one.
(sorry for the ignorant turm there. )


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Coolness..where'd you get it from?


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

willow said:


> wow! beautiful colour.
> i'd like to ask a question if that's ok...........
> how come the front fangie legs are so long on the blue one.
> (sorry for the ignorant turm there. )


Thanks I like the coloration alot , unfortunatley he'll turn brown when he
matures. The fangie things are the chelicera in both of these shots they
are covered by the pedipalps, wich are appendages used for feeling
around, grasping prey and in mature males storing sperm. These are
what your seeing in the picture


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Flashygrrl said:


> Coolness..where'd you get it from?


I got this one from a pet store, but there are plenty of online dealers also.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Meatpuppet said:


> just when i thought they cant get anymore disgusing... they turn blue. but he or she is a beutiful color.
> oh man i wish i was not so turned off by spiders. i want one.
> a salamander is the most bug-like thing i keep.


You know you want one


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thanks for letting me know. 
fantastic creatures really.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are a couple more
Mature male Aphonopelma chalcodes









Grammostola sp. "Chilean Flame"?

















Hisser


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow!!
do you get effected by the hairs on the spiders ?
i saw one of those cockroaches at London Zoo last week,
very big,and the man said they are very quick too.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you keep the hissing cockroach as a pet? Or do you breed them to feed to the spiders?


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

willow said:


> wow!!
> do you get effected by the hairs on the spiders ?
> i saw one of those cockroaches at London Zoo last week,
> very big,and the man said they are very quick too.


Sometimes my eyes will get itchy when caring for one of them who likes to kick hairs, but thats about it.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

iamntbatman said:


> Do you keep the hissing cockroach as a pet? Or do you breed them to feed to the spiders?


When I bought them I intended to raise them as feeders. But I have another species that reproduces faster and doesn't have a thick shell like the hissers do. So now they are pretty much pets.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

gosh sounds like there's not much room at home
for you then. lol


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow... I was handling the spiders pretty good... But I almost puked when I saw the cockroach, I was eating a nice crunchy cookie Gross


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Have you ever had any escape on you?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Your spiders are fascinating. The hisser, not so much. I can hold & touch snakes, spiders, lizards, you name it. To me big insects are just, well, yucky. Your spiders are beautiful. Can different species co-habitate or are they kept separately?


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Amphitrite said:


> Have you ever had any escape on you?


Yes, I have had the hissers escape. But they need a better enviroment than my house to survive. So any that I don't find crawling around will eventually die.

I have had one tarantula escape when I was packing him up to send out to be bred. He was quickly captured though.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> Can different species co-habitate or are they kept separately?


No, you'll end up with one fat spider. Some tarantulas of the same species can sometimes be housed together as long as they are never seperated after hatching. But even then there might be some cannabilism


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it possible to breed any sort of large spider? How often do they eat?


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

iamntbatman said:


> Is it possible to breed any sort of large spider? How often do they eat?


Yes, depending on the species Tarantulas are pretty easy to breed. As long as the female is reseptive to the male. As far as feeding I usually feed about once a week to once every three weeks depending on the spider.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

They sound pretty low-maintenance. I went to an exotic pet shop in Pittsburgh this weekend that sold a ton of different spiders, including a Goliath Bird-Eating Spider. It was $195 though, so not exactly a starter spider.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

iamntbatman said:


> They sound pretty low-maintenance. I went to an exotic pet shop in Pittsburgh this weekend that sold a ton of different spiders, including a Goliath Bird-Eating Spider. It was $195 though, so not exactly a starter spider.


Yup, about as low maintenance as you can get. I have 22 right now and spend probably not even an hour a week taking care of them. The Goliath Bird eater or Theraposa blondi does need a little more care because without proper humidity they can have problems molting. $195 sounds a bit high for this species unless its a huge (8 or 9 inches) mature female.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Do you ever take them out and handle them, and are there any that you just can't handle?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm clueless about sexing them, but this one looked to be about that big.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I watched a couple of youtube clips on the Goliath Bird eater. Pretty amazing spider. Not sure I'd want to keep one. I wouldn't be able to handle the feeding routine!


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Amphitrite said:


> Do you ever take them out and handle them, and are there any that you just can't handle?


Yes, I have a few that I handle. 
















As far as species not to handle pretty much any Asian, Indian, African or Australian tarantulas. Although I've seen videos of people holding them. For me its the speed of the Tarantula and not the venom that keeps me from holding them, Some species it seems like they teleport they are so fast.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> I watched a couple of youtube clips on the Goliath Bird eater. Pretty amazing spider. Not sure I'd want to keep one. I wouldn't be able to handle the feeding routine!


By feeding routine I assume your talking about all the videos of them eating mice. This isn't necessary and can actually be detrimental to the health of a tarantula. Most people you see posting vids of this are just going after the shock factor of seeing a spider eat a mouse.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, those are the exact videos I was referring to. I've kept boas as pets and the feeding was always an "issue" for me. What is a healthy diet for a Goliath??

PS. The smaller spider you're holding is a cutie, very pretty coloring.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> Yes, those are the exact videos I was referring to. I've kept boas as pets and the feeding was always an "issue" for me. What is a healthy diet for a Goliath??
> 
> PS. The smaller spider you're holding is a cutie, very pretty coloring.


A Goliath can survive fine on a diet of Roaches, crickets, superworms. Pretty much anything you would feed a smaller tarantula, it will just need more. The smaller spider is a Brachypelma smithi
or Mexican Red Knee.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

:| How can you hold one in one hand and a camera in the other... In your kitchen and not be afraid that it will get away and into a box of cereal?? Haha you can tell what my worst fear is.. Seriously though hahaha... It makes me cringe... They are way to fast. Blah that big brown one... Errr so do you feel the hairs on them when they walk on you?? Is it serious if you get bit by one?:-( Are the little legs in the front part of their mouths or something? Lol I'm assuming they aren't legs because then you would have ten legged spiders.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Little-Fizz said:


> so do you feel the hairs on them when they walk on you?? Is it serious if you get bit by one?:-( Are the little legs in the front part of their mouths or something? Lol I'm assuming they aren't legs because then you would have ten legged spiders.


No you don't really feel the hairs but with larger spiders you feel the tarsul claws. It doesn't hurt though. Nobody has ever died from a Tarantula bite the reports I've read range from little to no irritation to bad muscle cramps. The appendiges infont are called pedipalps they are used for grabbing and holding pray and in mature males they hold the sperm for reproduction.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Heres a video of my Brachypelma vagans wrapping up a roach
YouTube - Brachypelma vagans


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Just when I thought roaches were useless I witness one with a purpose in life, albeit in death! Was that one of your hissers?? :lol:


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> Just when I thought roaches were useless I witness one with a purpose in life, albeit in death! Was that one of your hissers?? :lol:


Nope not a hisser, it's a Blaptica dubia or "Orange spotted roach









Heres a pic of my Chilean Flame that just molted


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

The spider is striking, the roaches, not so much.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

AHH You ALWAYS get me when I'm eating crunchy foods... I must stop checking this thread when I'm eating... Do you like centipedes and stuff? I just found out what a common house centipede looks like the other day and I won't lie, but I almost cried.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Little-Fizz said:


> AHH You ALWAYS get me when I'm eating crunchy foods... I must stop checking this thread when I'm eating... Do you like centipedes and stuff? I just found out what a common house centipede looks like the other day and I won't lie, but I almost cried.


Hee hee hee, Centipedes are pretty cool I have one of the local Arizona species
YouTube - Centipede eats roach


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Gross how big is that? Thats local?? As in don't be surprised if you find one in your house???? I found this one while searching google images... Buddy found this thing behind his tv... I think in the UK.

:| Apparently I don't know how to post pictures anymore so heres a link http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/41069000/jpg/_41069480_centipede_pa_ok2.jpg 

But still thats gross, is yours this big? Is it venomous?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Fizz-That centipede is freaky big. YUCK. Major yuck....


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Little-Fizz said:


> Gross how big is that? Thats local?? As in don't be surprised if you find one in your house???? I found this one while searching google images... Buddy found this thing behind his tv... I think in the UK.
> 
> :| Apparently I don't know how to post pictures anymore so heres a link http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/41069000/jpg/_41069480_centipede_pa_ok2.jpg
> 
> But still thats gross, is yours this big? Is it venomous?


Mine is about 4 inches, yes it is venomous I've read reports ranging from minor irritation to severe mucsle and bone aches. Yeah you could fingd them in your house but more likley they would be in a would pile or some rocks.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Any idea what type of centipede that is in the link Fizz posted? Where in world would one of those live??


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> Any idea what type of centipede that is in the link Fizz posted? Where in world would one of those live??


Couldn,t tell you the species but by the size I would venture a guess its some kind of asian species as they tend to be the biggest.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

A couple more pics


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweet pics jpet, by the way your chair avatar is creepier to me than your spiders. xD


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

The spider that is rearing up...he looks like his legs have the color blue in them. Is that the lighting or is he actually the color that shows in that picture? He's awesome looking.

PS. Thanks for sparing me any more cockroach pictures!! :lol:


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

SolaceTiger said:


> Sweet pics jpet, by the way your chair avatar is creepier to me than your spiders. xD


lol, thanks


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> The spider that is rearing up...he looks like his legs have the color blue in them. Is that the lighting or is he actually the color that shows in that picture? He's awesome looking.
> 
> PS. Thanks for sparing me any more cockroach pictures!! :lol:


Yes he's blue








and your welcome:-D


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I definitely like the tattoo more than the spider... 

What kind of spider is that!?!?!:-? I don't watch tv often, but when I do I watch animal planet... That show has shown me a lot of weird animals but I think this tops it... How is it blue? Why is it blue? 

Sorry for all the questions.. Lol that spider looks huge :shock:



SolaceTiger said:


> Sweet pics jpet, by the way your chair avatar is creepier to me than your spiders. xD


 SolaceTiger lol I never noticed the avatar before but your right its weird. Lol and somehow funny.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Little-Fizz said:


> I definitely like the tattoo more than the spider...
> 
> What kind of spider is that!?!?!:-? I don't watch tv often, but when I do I watch animal planet... That show has shown me a lot of weird animals but I think this tops it... How is it blue? Why is it blue?
> 
> ...


The blue one is a Haplopelma lividum or "Cobalt blue" as for why its blue I have no idea since tarantulas dont really rely on sight that much and this species is nocturnal and a burrower.
Havnt posted any roaches in a while:lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Less roaches, more spiders.... lol


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i like fish.


why, because if one gets out, it dries up on my carpet.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> i like fish.
> 
> 
> why, because if one gets out, it dries up on my carpet.


Lmao, so true. xD


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

onefish2fish said:


> i like fish.
> 
> 
> why, because if one gets out, it dries up on my carpet.


same thing happens to the two species of roach that I keep, they dont make it to long in the enviroment outside of the totes they live in.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Well my cobalt blue tarantula had it's maturing molt. He isn't so blue anymore.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

How often do they generally molt, and does it take them long?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Will the blue color slowly return or do they lose this coloring as they reach maturity?? Also, thanks for not attaching any pics of any cucarachas! ;-)


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Amphitrite said:


> How often do they generally molt, and does it take them long?


Depending on species and a whole host of other factors tarantulas generally molt every few months(spiderlings) to every year or more for older bigger tarantulas. Spiderlings molt fairly quickly, usually about an hour, but larger species can take 8 hours or more.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> Will the blue color slowly return or do they lose this coloring as they reach maturity?? Also, thanks for not attaching any pics of any cucarachas! ;-)


He will stay brown and wont molt again. And he probably wont live another year. Once mature the only goal of a male tarantula is to mate. So I'm gonna send him out on a loan.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Jpet said:


> He will stay brown and wont molt again. And he probably wont live another year. Once mature the only goal of a male tarantula is to mate. So I'm gonna send him out on a loan.


Hummmmm....that sounds like alot of the men I've known....:tease:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

SolaceTiger said:


> Sweet pics jpet, by the way your chair avatar is creepier to me than your spiders. xD


Jpet, you finally decided to toss the chair. What is that as your avatar? An albino roach??


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> Jpet, you finally decided to toss the chair. What is that as your avatar? An albino roach??


Not an albino just freshly molted, They go back to there normal color after a few hours.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

I just want a little hug!!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Sure, would love to give you a hug! No, wait, the hug's not for you? It's for your spider? NO WAY!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

:squint: some how i don't think that's a "i want to hug you" pose.
more like a "i'm gunna get youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu"


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

YouTube - Chilean Flame


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The anticipation was killing me!

That was like a miniature recreation of the scene in Return of the King when Shelob comes out of her lair all scary-like.

Sorry...is my dork showing?


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

iamntbatman said:


> The anticipation was killing me!
> 
> That was like a miniature recreation of the scene in Return of the King when Shelob comes out of her lair all scary-like.
> 
> Sorry...is my dork showing?


I know, it seemed like I was filming that roach for 5 minutes before she grabbed him.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

That's exactly the scene that was coming to my mind when I was watching Jpet's video. Of course, I'm such a dOrK I couldn't remember the name of the spider or that it was from part III of the trilogy and I own the trilogy! Right now I can't even recall the title of the first one...sheeesh. However, I have excellent scene recall. I'm thinking some music in the right genre added to the vid to further build up the suspense when roachie is finally nabbed would be a nice touch. :shock:

What type of bedding do you use for your spiders? Do they actually drink from the water dish or is that for soaking? Do spiders even soak??


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

For bedding I use peat moss. They do drink from the water dishes sometimes, and sometimes they fill them up with substrate. They dont really soak, but one guy I've seen has a species that he keeps in a terrarium with a small pond and it has actually gone in and caught some feeder fish.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Those were the coolest spiders ever. Weirdly, I even liked the cockroaches 
Im a big bug freak haha
Love them all.
Except small shiny black spider (wth no hair). Im not scared of them, they are just ugly >.> lol


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

For everybody that loved the anticipation of my last vid, you'll love this!!!!
YouTube - Grammostola rosea


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

dude thats freaky i ahte spiders but the vids are pretty cool lol


----------

